# Logiciel température et ventilo iBook G4



## Rem! (5 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerai savoir si il existe un logiciel pour mettre en route le ventilateur manuellement de l'iBook G4 et aussi poour connaitre la température de mon ordi ?

Merci !


----------



## darkbeno (5 Septembre 2006)

Rem! a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'aimerai savoir si il existe un logiciel pour mettre en route le ventilateur manuellement de l'iBook G4 et aussi poour connaitre la température de mon ordi ?
> 
> Merci !



Mettre en route manuellement ton ventilateur ? Décidément entre ta petite lumière et ça, tu te pose de drôles de questions mon ami... Ton ventilateur il se déclenche très bien tout seul, et si c'est pas le cas, direction la garantie si tu l'as encore.
En tout cas pour la température, moi j'utilise le widget "istat nano", il est très complet et va au delà de la température, mais il y en a plein d'autres.


----------



## Emmanuelion (5 Septembre 2006)

Rem! a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'aimerai savoir si il existe un logiciel pour mettre en route le ventilateur manuellement de l'iBook G4 et aussi poour connaitre la température de mon ordi ?
> 
> Merci !



Je ne sais pas répondre à la première partie de la question.

Pour le reste, j'utilise X Ressource Graph, qui permet d'afficher sur le bureau un ensemble d'informations systèmes (+ météo + bourse) dont un certain nombre de points de températures en plusieurs endroits de la machine (cpu, batterie, ...).

http://www.gauchosoft.com/xrg


----------



## marctiger (6 Septembre 2006)

*iSta Pro* te donneras pas mal de renseignements aussi 

Edith: et encore d'autres softs *par ici...*


----------

